# Scroll saw basics?



## Vormulac (20 Mar 2006)

Hi all,

This is aimed at Gill as an long-standing exponent of the use of the scroll saw, but I'd be interested in what anyone else has to say! 

I got my first scroll saw at the weekend and had a bit of a play with it (up until the blade broke), but I have never used one before and I have a nasty feeling I may have been bitten by the bug. Does anyone have any straightforward hints and tips for a total beginner, and is there a convenient source of training material/tutorials that anyone would recommend?

Thanks!

Vormy.


----------



## dedee (20 Mar 2006)

Vormy,
I think that The Scroll Saw Handbook by Patrick Spielman would be a good starting point. It covers the basics and provides a few simple patterns to try out.

Andy


----------



## Gill (20 Mar 2006)

Congratulations, Vormy - I'm sure you'll find scrolling a lot of fun  .

Although Pat Spielman's books are all very good and practically all of them are useful for beginners, the book which seems to be recommended by most experienced scrollers is Scroll Saw Workbook. I've never actually read it myself, learning the hard way instead and through reading a variety of Pat Spielman's pattern books.

If you visitRick Hutcheson's website, scroll (sic) down the left hand frame and you'll find some tips for beginners. They're worth noting.

You'll soon get through the blades that were supplied with your saw - accidents are inevitable :roll: . Decent blades are difficult to find (you certainly won't come across any in the DIY sheds) so it's worth planning ahead and building a stock. I'd suggest you contact Mike Moorlach at Mike's Workshop in America who will send you an assortment pack. These normally cross The Pond in a couple of weeks.

A good alternative supplier of blades is Hegner, who can deliver within a couple of days of ordering. There's also Hobbies and Shesto.

Add as much mass to your new saw as possible to dampen vibration. Expect to break lots of blades and above all, let the saw do the work. If you find yourself using a lot of pressure to feed the wood, the chances are that you need to change the blade. I don't know if your saw was supplied with a 'hold-down arm', but if it was, lose it - they just get in your way.

If (when) you really get into scrolling, you might consider subscribing to one of the 'Murrican magazines such as Scroll Saw Workshop or Creative Woodworks and Crafts.

Gill


----------



## wizer (20 Mar 2006)

I recently went down the same road, you may find thisinteresting

Good luck.


----------



## Vormulac (20 Mar 2006)

Thank you all very much; as expected, a wealth of brilliant information! 

I've ordered a couple of books and will be checking out 'Scroll Saw Workbook' too. 

Cheers!  

V.


----------

